# Smoked goose



## inked52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Looking to smoke first goose for Christmas..does anyone have any tips, suggestions or recipes...thanks


----------



## johnvh (Dec 23, 2010)

subscribed, Id love to hear idea's also


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 23, 2010)

There are quite a few "Goose" threads here if you look toward the top of the page you will see a "Search" box if you enter Goose in it quite a few responses come back. Check out this link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=goose&currenttab=All&start=0


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have smoked one goose and it's different to us. I'm not a hunter by any means but I do know some. Now it turned out pretty darn good. It's a different texture and the flavor is alittle gamie but not much. Now I would suggest maybe brining it in Tip's Slaughter Haoue brine for maybe 4-5 hours and then smoke it with some apple or maybe alittle pear wood if you can get some. They both are really smooth and light woods and they will give you just a slight smokey flavor. I smoked the goose to 165° not really knowing what temp to take it to. Now I might go alittle under that but you didn't hear that from me. Then just let it rest and thats a really good time to get more Q-view for us hooked on Q-view folks out here. So enjoy it and let us know how it comes out.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 23, 2010)

If it is a wild goose....IMO dont bother. They are only good for sausage, I have tried everything and nothing is good except brat's or salami. If it is farm raised I can not help.


----------



## biggeorge50 (Dec 23, 2010)

Last year I boned out a wild goose breast, rubbed it, and smoked it to 150.  You won't ever catch me making any sausage with goose again!!!


----------



## johnvh (Dec 23, 2010)

goose is great if you cook it right.


----------

